# South Wales Meet



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Right Folks the South Wales meet will be on Sunday 21st March

Can you give me some ideas on where you would like to go

I was thinking, maybe a drive through the Brecon Beacons then onto a Pub for lunch??

Cheers
Jay


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

brecon is a gd shout
lots of good roads 
better get my car in shape now :lol:


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhhhh cant do this date, im running the sport relief (6) [email protected] 11.45.

Have a good one though, and i'll make the next one


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Need to check the date mate. Will see if anyone wants to come down from the Midlands for a run.

As long as there was a nice route through some good roads I might be up for it.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I might be off work then, and i have friends in South Wales as mentioned to Jay in a PM.

Stick me down as a maybe please Jay.

As for what to do or where to go....... not too sure but somewhere around Cardiff maybe, meet somewhere easy to get too, such as J33 on the M4 as a suggestion and then go wherever from there 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

i'm up for this Jay 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you add your names to the list

ttjay
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just put my name in hope it works :lol: 
Steve


ttjay said:


> Can you add your names to the list
> 
> ttjay
> chrishtt
> ...


Purdie


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

No it didnt work how the heck do you do that :? 
Steve


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had a thought!
How about we get some of the north Wales chaps and some of the Midlanders to join in on this. The folks our end could meet up with the a north Wales group and get together at say the Elan Valley visitor center and then drive down to the Brecon Becons to meet up with you for lunch. 8)


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

ttjay
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi
purdie

Phil - Good Idea mate, Keep the thread posted


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Put me down as a Maybe as i dont know if i will be back from London.

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Any ideas on what we can do jay mate 

Paul


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Paul
Theres a few maybe,s at the moment.

We could have a drive through Brecon Beacons then onto the Elan Valley - maybe meet up with Phils loTT?
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll join you Phil


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttjay said:


> Hi Paul
> Theres a few maybe,s at the moment.
> 
> We could have a drive through Brecon Beacons then onto the Elan Valley - maybe meet up with Phils loTT?
> ...


You decide mate, your meet  Im sure whatever you do, the S.Wales lot will follow on 

If you are thinking of cruising then meeting up with Phils lot, ill be with Phils lot as i live near them 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> We could have a drive through Brecon Beacons then onto the Elan Valley - maybe meet up with Phils loTT?
> Cheers
> Jay


some good roads that way as well 8)

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We will go with your idea then Jay. I will PM you a few thoughts and my phone number and we can get a plan together.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Right Plan is

Welsh loTT will meet 9am Sunday 21st March (location TBC).
Drive through Brecon Beacons and onto the Elan Valley to meet up with the Midlanders :lol:

Lunch at http://www.thehafodhotel.co.uk/ 
then more driving through the Valley - lots of stunning locations for photos etc

http://www.elanvalley.org.uk/visiting-e ... or-centre/

Add names to the list to confirm
ttjay
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi
purdie
dharm - maybe
TT4PJ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

a pic from the last Elan meet

look at all those TT's 8) 










Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahhhh yes, been there before with the Dam / Waterfall  

Paul


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

We are up for it as long as there's no rally roads like last time :x 
Chris & Steve


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

No rallying like last time so no worries there


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved 'Devils Staircase', great fun.

On the otherhand I really don't think my car would survive that road now. Much much lower and I was scraping last time.

I'd be great fun in an evo. lol


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Did someone say lunch ?????? count us in 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

ttjay +1 
jon & emma
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi
purdie
dharm - maybe
TT4PJ
bozzy96


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

conlechi said:


> a pic from the last Elan meet
> 
> look at all those TT's 8)
> 
> ...


I"ve re-wired most of that place, absolute nightmare !!

Great roads, and a great location though. shame i cant be there :?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Another two for the Welsh/Midlanders meet Jamo8 and JJTT


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

ttjay +1 
jon & emma
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi
purdie
dharm - maybe
TT4PJ
bozzy96
Jamo8(Martyn+Catherine)
JJTT(Jennet +Anthony)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya, 
Here is the menu for the lunch and as there will be quite a few of us, the hotel has asked me to let them know which main course's we would all like to help them give everyone what they want. No problem with choosing starters and desserts on the day.

The Hafod Hotel
Sunday 21st March

Starters £4.00
Leek & Potato Soup with Croutons
Chicken Liver Pate with Beetroot Chutney & Toast
Prawn Cocktail with Brown Bread & Butter
Mediterranean Vegetable & Welsh Cheddar Cheese Tart with Onion Marmalade

Main Courses

Roast Sirloin of Local Welsh Beef with Yorkshire Pudding & Gravy £8.95

Roast Shoulder of Local Welsh Lamb with Punchep & Gravy £7.95

Pan-fried Fillet of Local Rainbow Trout with Mashed Potato & Parsley Sauce £7.95

Baked Bell Pepper Stuffed with Cous Cous, Topped with Buffalo Mozzarella with Fine Beans and Balsamic Reduction £7.95

All Main Courses are Served with Fresh Vegetables

Desserts £4.00
Chocolate Mousse with Fresh Whipped Cream & a Shortbread Biscuit
Apple Crumble & Custard
Apricot & Almond Tart with Vanilla Ice Cream
A Selection of Welsh Cheese with Overnight Cake, Homemade Chutney & Biscuits

Coffee or Tea and Homemade Petites Fours £1.70


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

PM Sent Phill


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi jay where are we going to meet up :?: 
Steve


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Meeting Place will be at the entrance to Gethin Woodland Park (A470 Merthyr Tydfil) at 9am

DIRECTIONS to GETHIN PARK. 
Take Junction 32 on the M4 (Cardiff/Merthyr Tydfil) 
Get onto the A470 (Headed for Merthyr Tydfil/Pontypridd) 
Go PAST Pontypridd (DO NOT take ANY exits) 
2nd Exit at first roundabout Continue for 5 miles 
Turn LEFT at the NEXT roundabout the venue is IMMEDIATLY THERE
The Venue is signposted GETHIN WOODLAND PARK on a big brown FE road sign

Any probs, please PM me


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Jay can you put me down as a maybe please mate.

DAZ 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Jay can you put me down as a maybe please mate.
> 
> DAZ 8)


Nice one Daz 8)

Mark


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

conlechi said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jay can you put me down as a maybe please mate.
> ...


Someone twisted my arm. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

ttjay +1 
jon & emma
chrishtt
Hark - Maybe
Redscouse - Maybe
Conlechi
purdie
dharm - maybe
TT4PJ
bozzy96
Jamo8(Martyn+Catherine)
JJTT(Jennet +Anthony)
DAZTTC - maybe


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

ttjay said:


> Meeting Place will be at the entrance to Gethin Woodland Park (A470 Merthyr Tydfil) at 9am
> 
> Hi Jay
> Is that the first meeting point for all the South Wales mob
> ...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Jay can you put me down as a maybe please mate.
> 
> DAZ 8)


Oh this should be fun !!!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you all let Phill know your lunch Orders ASAP please

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Roast Shoulder of Local Welsh Lamb with Punchep & Gravy £7.95

For me please Phil mate  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Roast Shoulder of Local Welsh Lamb with Punchep & Gravy £7.95

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

beef plz


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Beef please 

Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

4 Beef please Jamo8 and JJTT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

1 beef & 1 bell pepper please 
thanks phil


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have been in contact with Builth Wells golf club and have arranged for us to finish the cruise there at 3:30-4:00pm. We can have tea/coffee and a cake it their clubhouse and then say our farewells. It looks a nice place and has a large car park. 
I will be in contact with Jay in the next day or so and we will finalise the route for the day and PM eveyone with the route.
Here are a couple of pics of the dams and the golf club


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice one Phill.
Thanks for arranging the golf course for the finish.

Only 1 week to go now!!!!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Theres no room for Golf clubs in a Roadster !!! Only a hairdryer and Scissors !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Theres no room for Golf clubs in a Roadster !!! Only a hairdryer and Scissors !!! :lol: :lol:


I can get them in my 150 (deep boot)we could have a club each :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys,

Really sorry but i cannot make this now. I should be working nights this week, but i was transfered to days.... meaning my last working day would be Saturday and i could make the trip on Sunday.

But, work have called and want me back on nights this week, meaning i wont finish work until around 8am on Sunday morning, and i would come straight from work, but ill end up crashing my car with no sleep...... so sorry everyone, no can do :x :x

Jay: Have a good first meet mate, was looking forward to coming along but im sure it will still have a great turn out and you will have a blast.

Phil: I will still be coming to the Curry night next week.

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Jay/guys sorry but I'm out too i was only a maybe and i just don't have the time  Have fun and I'll try and make the next one.

DAZ


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gutted you cant make it guys, hope to see you in the future,we are also hoping the weather holds out for us  :wink:
Still not had my MK2 yet


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry you will not be with us Paul/DAZ. However, we will post up some pics for you to see. 8) 
We still have 9-10 TT's and 16 folks for lunch so it has been worth the planning.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry you will not be with us Paul/DAZ. However, we will post up some pics for you to see. 8)
> We still have 9-10 TT's and 16 folks for lunch so it has been worth the planning.


Guys I'm gutted your'e not coming, See you next wednesday for CURRY !!!!!! whoop whoop [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul / Daz - No probs fellas, sorry you will have to miss this one [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Phill hopefully be with you about 10.45-11am at the visitor centre

Right who's meeting at 9am Sunday at Gethin

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Right who's meeting at 9am Sunday at Gethin
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


Me Jay 

do you have a post code ?

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Spacers not here yet.

Tyre not turned up yet.

Have no sensors for my new gauges so can't run cables before putting dash back on.

And battery is completely screwed.

Having some food, then gonna crack on.

On a plus side all the wiring is done and working so need to get a seat in now.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Spacers not here yet.
> 
> Tyre not turned up yet.
> 
> ...


And don't forget to polish it when done !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Spacers not here yet.
> ...


lmao

Your having a giraffe.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


No, We had chicken with vegtables for tea !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark, take a look here for location

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&res ... CAcQ8gEwAA

Cheers

Jay


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

JJ TT ( Anthony & Jennet)
Jamo 8 (Martyn and Cath)
we will be at Gethin at 9am


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Mark, take a look here for location
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&res ... CAcQ8gEwAA
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Still dont know wot i am driving yet tho :roll:


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Will see you at gethin looking forward to it [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve & Chris


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

excellent, hope the weathers good


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

THE WEATHER FOR SUNDAY IS FORECAST TO BE SUNNY AND 32 DEGREES !!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) (in mexico) :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Much to my suprise the weather is looking very good. I am talking top down here!!!! Well, heated seats on and the side windows up. 8) 
Sunny intervals and 11.c and at the moment the forcast is no rain.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


does that mean you'll be MK2'd buddy ???? 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Still waiting for transfer of number plate mate should have it back today ,if so MK2 it is


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mk2 not ready 2day there's a story behind it we wil have a chat Sunday.Hope to have it 2moz or will be in my first love MK1 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Spoke to the hotel this morning and confirmed the meals for the lunch. There is a very large car park next to the hotel so we should all be able to park together unlike last time.
Steve, I will ring you later to sort out where too meet up.
By the way Matt, have you got your dashboard and a seat sorted yet?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

not long now 

hoping to get the car washed tomorrow if the rain stops :?

Weather looks good for Sunday 8)

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:x Gutted i cannot make this, fancied a drive that way aswell 

Stuck in work now, and tomorrow night grrrr!

Have a good time, i want to see plenty of pictures please 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> :x Gutted i cannot make this, fancied a drive that way aswell
> 
> Stuck in work now, and tomorrow night grrrr!
> 
> ...


Working on mine tomorrow.

Hoping I get a load of parcels tomorrow, if not I'm screwed.

Waiting on:

Battery
Water temp/oil pressure sensors
Gauge Pod
2 x 10mm spacers and bolts. (car still on stands)
Also need a couple of bits from maplins before seats go in.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Spent 6 hours yesterday making the pap pap shiney !!!!! Dodo and my car, a match made in heaven, !!!!!!!!! Watch out sheep here we come !!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

bozzy96 said:


> Watch out sheep here we come !!!!


 one of the locals from the last trip :wink:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Weather is doing my nut, got up early to give it a clean and its hammering down :twisted: :twisted:

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Weather crap here too, waiting for phone call from Audi may have MK2 today,they are doing my head in. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Looking good for tommorow weather wise


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just waiting for a gap in the large rain spell
dont want to get up extra early tomorrow to wash it 

ps hope you get the new baby.
steve


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

conlechi said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out sheep here we come !!!!
> ...


I think he lives in my street had him and 11 of his mates on my front lawn once.

P.s Jamo8 stop showing off :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry guys I'm not gonna make it.

Seats still not in, need to go to Maplins now as run out of crimp connectors of the right size.

No spacers - I could borrow some if needed.

Battery hasn't arrived so I'd be running with a battery on it's last legs.

Dash is half back, as is transmission tunnel.

Gauges are here, but link wire is too short/sensors haven't arrived in time and I don't have the pod to mount them yet. 
Don't wanna refit all the dash then take it off on Mon/Tue to fit the gauges.

Sorry folks, just want to do this once and do it properly.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Sorry guys I'm not gonna make it.
> 
> Seats still not in, need to go to Maplins now as run out of crimp connectors of the right size.
> 
> ...


Gutted for you buddy, will we see you wed Night ??? :x :x


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Gutted for you buddy, will we see you wed Night ??? :x :x


Should do mate.

I just don't want to put it all back together and then have to take it apart again. It's been a real mission.

Will aim for Wednesday. Not really down to me though tbh, it's more waiting for the bits so I can finish.

:?

Sister needs her Saxo back on Friday for 3 weeks, so TT will be back on the road as a daily for a few weeks.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted for you buddy, will we see you wed Night ??? :x :x
> ...


If its not done Wed'day buddy, I can take the A4 and we could go in that Wed'day !!! 8) 8)


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok purdie washed ready to go now  see you all tomorrow.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

It's stopped raining 

Just gave the TT the once over 

and guess what .................

...................

..........

............ it's started raining again [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Neighbours think i have lost the plot washing the car in the rain  :roll: :lol:

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Matt if your project is still not up and running I will pick you up on Wednesday in mine. Steve we need you and Tracey in the TT to make up the numbers.
By the way Matt the TT shop meet is in May... the 8th. Please plan for this as you always seem to have your dashboard in bits every time I arrange a get together!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

conlechi said:


> It's stopped raining
> 
> Just gave the TT the once over
> 
> ...


Check in the back of the shed !! thats where we keep ours !!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

bozzy96 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > It's stopped raining
> ...


I'll go and have a look :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Jamo8 said:


> Weather crap here too, waiting for phone call from Audi may have MK2 today,they are doing my head in. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Looking good for tommorow weather wise


Hiya,
Come on then.... Is it MKI or MKII. We all want to know, or are you just going to turn up in a TT and keep us guessing? 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Weather crap here too, waiting for phone call from Audi may have MK2 today,they are doing my head in. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Looking good for tommorow weather wise
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] just got in, MK2 it is  trying to get some pics but its a bit dark .We have been out trying to clean her up as its been raining here all day .Upload some pics shortly,she is awesome  

Jamo


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Matt if your project is still not up and running I will pick you up on Wednesday in mine. Steve we need you and Tracey in the TT to make up the numbers.
> By the way Matt the TT shop meet is in May... the 8th. Please plan for this as you always seem to have your dashboard in bits every time I arrange a get together!


lol

Cheers mate

The car hasn't been used for 3 weeks now I don't think. Had lots of pitfalls today, but I can see light at the end of the tunnel.

Matt


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Thats a bloody big tunnel by the sound of it buddy, I would say put your headlights on ,but the switch is in the house, with the rest of the dashboard !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Jamo I think tomorrow will have to be dedicated to you the missus and the new toy. I just know how you will be feeling and hopefully the weather will be be with us all. 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Jamo I think tomorrow will have to be dedicated to you the missus and the new toy. I just know how you will be feeling and hopefully the weather will be be with us all. 8)


Cheers Phill
Looking forward to it ,up early to give her a buffin(and the car  )see you all tommorow I just cant stop smiling


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

congrats Jamo
Wakey wakey

Weather is good so far.

See you all soon


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

ttjay said:


> congrats Jamo
> Wakey wakey
> 
> Weather is good so far.
> ...


IT'S BLOODY SUNNY !!!!! WHOOP WHOOP !!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) WATCH OUT SHEEP HERE WE COME :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well today is the day and looking out of the window I think the right day was chossen. 8) 
See you soon.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sunshine [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

see you all soon 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a good day all....... looks like its gonna be a good day 

About to go to bed 

Have fun!!!

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Nigh night Paul.
We will take a few snaps fpr you.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent meet today, thanks to all that attended - clocked just over 200 miles - lovely food too :lol:

ttjay & lisa
jon & emma
Conlechi
purdie
TT4PJ
bozzy96
Jamo8(Martyn+Catherine)
JJTT(Jennet +Anthony)

Few Pics


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Jay
Thanks for today mate great to meet you all ,good way also to break me in to MK2 ownership  Weather was kind to us too,just had a knocked on the door fella driving a red Astra says he's looking for a big brummy lad :lol: :lol: :lol:

Martyn & Cath


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Guys !!!! Just want to say a massive thank you from me and Tracy for a great day out and a good laugh, By the way if Astra boys still looking for me, tell him to bring another nappy !!! because he filled the one he was wearing !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks to Jay an Phil for organising today, good to meet everyone, great run with good weather, pictures look great will get some more on there when edited
Anthony & Jennet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Guys !!!! Just want to say a massive thank you from me and Tracy for a great day out and a good laugh, By the way if Astra boys still looking for me, tell him to bring another nappy !!! because he filled the one he was wearing !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys !!!! Just want to say a massive thank you from me and Tracy for a great day out and a good laugh, By the way if Astra boys still looking for me, tell him to bring another nappy !!! because he filled the one he was wearing !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Martyn, you need to change your signature buddy, your in the big league now !!! 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for coming on the cruise, it has been a very enjoyable day and good to meet such a nice bunch of folks.
Jackie is hosting and posting as I type this and will have a few nice pics up shortly.
Car of the day has been won by a red Astra. However, the owner seems reluctant to come forward for his prize a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. :roll: 
Hope too see you all again either at the TT Shop meet in May or the anual bash.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The missus has done her magic and here are the results.
Enjoy.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some nice photos there Jackie.

Looks like you had decent weather and the roads look fairly quiet. Glad you had a good day, sorry I wasn't there.

Under the cover darkness I finally got one seat in and working about an hour ago. Spent hours getting things wrong today and correcting them, but finally there. Hopefully have some spacers for Tuesday.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

[/quote]Martyn, you need to change your signature buddy, your in the big league now !!! 8)

Steve,I had forgotten about that mate,just updated, put a couple of pics in the garage going to get better ones done at next opportunity [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

What a great day 

good roads ,weather and friend's old and new 

Thanks for Jay and Phil for putting it together , looking forward to the next one 8)

Mark

my pics will follow :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great pics everyone 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

There we go guys, and not a red astra in sight !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


















































































8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Look like you guys had a fun day hope i can make the next one. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Look like you guys had a fun day hope i can make the next one.
> 
> DAZ


Yes buddy, good day out, you would have enjoyed it, Good laugh !!! 8)


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

some more for the road
Anthony & Jennet

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac19 ... 132010.jpg


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Having slept on the thoughts of the day I think I need to say that the choice of afternoon tea at the golf club may have been a mistake. They charged us for sixteen folks although there where only twelve of us. I did question this but was told that the bill would not be reduced. I could see their point as they had provided enough cakes for more than sixteen. However, They should not have charged us an extra cost for a second pot of coffee as there would not have been enough if we had all been there.
I have e-mailed my concern to the club, but if the attitude of them is the same as the waiter then I don't think I will get much responce.
Sorry anyway from me.


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for a great day out sorry we couldn't stay for tea gutted had to go to work 2100  
just got up 4hrs sleep need more before i go back. Thanks again  
Steve & Chris


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Having slept on the thoughts of the day I think I need to say that the choice of afternoon tea at the golf club may have been a mistake. They charged us for sixteen folks although there where only twelve of us. I did question this but was told that the bill would not be reduced. I could see their point as they had provided enough cakes for more than sixteen. However, They should not have charged us an extra cost for a second pot of coffee as there would not have been enough if we had all been there.
> I have e-mailed my concern to the club, but if the attitude of them is the same as the waiter then I don't think I will get much responce.
> Sorry anyway from me.


No wonder the waiter was depressed, did you see the average age of the clientel, he was never going to score in there !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A couple of my pics 





































Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Having slept on the thoughts of the day I think I need to say that the choice of afternoon tea at the golf club may have been a mistake. They charged us for sixteen folks although there where only twelve of us. I did question this but was told that the bill would not be reduced. I could see their point as they had provided enough cakes for more than sixteen. However, They should not have charged us an extra cost for a second pot of coffee as there would not have been enough if we had all been there.
> I have e-mailed my concern to the club, but if the attitude of them is the same as the waiter then I don't think I will get much responce.
> Sorry anyway from me.


No apology needed Phill everyone had a great day ,it just gave us something else to have a bit of banter and smile about.  
The golf club members are probably still eating our cake now :lol:

Martyn


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I was so impressed by the service at the Golf Club, I'm joing it !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> I was so impressed by the service at the Golf Club, I'm joing it !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


What BAT are you going to use on the first hole mate!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

the waiter was especially amused when I informed him we were from Swansea!!!!, also he stated he is from around the south midlands, you must invite him to the next meet as a life coach or personal motivation coach !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
by the way, Phill this was no reflection on any organising, I agree with Martyn , added to the banter. The day was excellent


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > I was so impressed by the service at the Golf Club, I'm joing it !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Is this the game where you bowl over arm, for a duck !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ TT (Nov 8, 2009)

some more images, no time to edit so as they were


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Last few pics,couple taken with Cath kneeling on the front seat looking back


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Top photos buddy !!!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Top photos buddy !!!


Cheers fella have a good curry night


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just to let you know that the charge for the extra coffee and folks that where not present has finally been put right after a few strong e-mails from me to the golf club.
A donation of the diference has been paid to the Welsh air ambulance charity and I hope that this is ok with you guys.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

nice gesture Phil, good on ya


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just to let you know that the charge for the extra coffee and folks that where not present has finally been put right after a few strong e-mails from me to the golf club.
> A donation of the diference has been paid to the Welsh air ambulace charity and I hope that this is ok with you guys.


Top idea Phil !!! 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done Phil for your persistance great idea 

Martyn & Cath


----------

